# Hawaiian Princess!!!



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Look at my Hawaiian Princess...I so glad I did it. I do love it,
I think next time I even going to go a little bit shorter. I
had to quickley get pictures before Alving tackled her. 
Enjoy and thanks to a great group of people.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your Hawiian Princess looks beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

She is an absolute beauty.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Chloe -- you are just sooooooooooooooo gorgeous. Love your new "do"!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is gorgeous, love the red on white!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a pretty girl!!!! She looks so roud of her new haircut


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a pretty little girl :wub: what a super new do...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks so feminine and pretty. :wub::wub: Hawaiian princess indeed!!:heart: You are one of her royal subjects, correct?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mary, your Hawaiian Princess looks beautiful in her new cut. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lovin' the new cut! ....and the double piggies!!! :wub: Good job!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Your Hawiian Princess looks beautiful!!:wub:


Thank You!!



lovemylittleguy said:


> She is an absolute beauty.


The more I see of her the more I love it!!


Miss_Annie said:


> She's gorgeous!! :wub:


 Thank so much.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Chloe -- you are just sooooooooooooooo gorgeous. Love your new "do"!!!!


 I think she loves it too. Thanks


bonsmom said:


> She is gorgeous, love the red on white!


 I love to put her in red...Thanks


Hunter's Mom said:


> what a pretty girl!!!! She looks so roud of her new haircut


Thank you..I hope Hunter is still training for his
upcoming fundraiser!!



silverhaven said:


> What a pretty little girl :wub: what a super new do...


Thank you


Snowbody said:


> She looks so feminine and pretty. :wub::wub: Hawaiian princess indeed!!:heart: You are one of her royal subjects, correct?


Thanks..She not be very feminine right now as she romps around
with Alvin:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. Yes she is one of her royal subjects or atleast
she thinks it!!!



njdrake said:


> Mary, your Hawaiian Princess looks beautiful in her new cut. :wub:


Thank you, after seeing the pictures of your beauties yesterday I
almost changed my mind.. I'm glad I didn't I really like it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She is just *gorgeous*!!!! What a pretty pretty baby! I really want to give her tons of kisses!! lol.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh just look at that sweet girl in her new 'do and piggy tails!! Oh she's just darling!! Love the new look.:wub:


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

How cute is she!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You're little Hawaiian Princess is gorgeous. :wub: You did great on the photos, love the color combo.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Lovin' the new cut! ....and the double piggies!!! :wub: Good job!!


Thanks, my groomer must love the double piggies always gets them.



iheartbisou said:


> She is just *gorgeous*!!!! What a pretty pretty baby! I really want to give her tons of kisses!! lol.


Tons of kisses that's all I want to do!!Thanks so much. 



Punky said:


> How cute is she!


Thank you.



momtoboo said:


> You're little Hawaiian Princess is gorgeous. :wub: You did great on the photos, love the color combo.


 Thanks. As for the photos I grabbed a blanket real quickly put it 
on a table outback...Used the treat trick!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh just look at that sweet girl in her new 'do and piggy tails!! Oh she's just darling!! Love the new look.:wub:


Thank you Crystal I'm really enjoying..When I woke up an saw her
this morning she looked like a little puppy.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary I LOVE Chloe's new haircut, she looks adorable and kissable.:wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

She looks so beautiful and red is her color!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Mary I LOVE Chloe's new haircut, she looks adorable and kissable.:wub:


 Puala thank you so much...Trust me she is very kissable:tender:
I really like it...I actually would like to have her body cut shorter!
I think my groomer was a little hesitant.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a beautiful Hawaiian Princess!!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mfa said:


> what a beautiful Hawaiian Princess!!:wub:


 Chloe say fhank you!!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, she's a beauty! Now you have to dress her in a hula skirt and lei with flowers in her top knots. She is little Miss Malt Hawaii, for sure! :wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, she's a beauty! Now you have to dress her in a hula skirt and lei with flowers in her top knots. She is little Miss Malt Hawaii, for sure! :wub::wub:


 Thank you...Miss Malt Hawaii's attire today was an orange hawaiian print dress with a flower made of pearls and crystals in her top know. Didn't think about the lei:blush:.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg she looks beautiful !!! pretty pretty pretty , and yes red is definitely her color , love her cut!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> omg she looks beautiful !!! pretty pretty pretty , and yes red is definitely her color , love her cut!


 
Thank you Liza.


----------

